# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  thuốc lào đà nẵng!

## puskinu

E đang ở Đà Nẵng vài ngày. Các bác ở ĐN cho e hỏi khu vực tp có chỗ nào để hút thuốc lào không ạ. E đang vật vã mà ko tìm đc nơi nào..

----------


## phuocviet346

Bác đập đá cho mạnh đi, em chỉ chỗ bác

----------

puskinu

----------


## thuhanoi

> E đang ở Đà Nẵng vài ngày. Các bác ở ĐN cho e hỏi khu vực tp có chỗ nào để hút thuốc lào không ạ. E đang vật vã mà ko tìm đc nơi nào..


Uống cà phê đi  :Big Grin:

----------

puskinu

----------


## biết tuốt

mở zalo lên mà tìm  :Wink:

----------

puskinu

----------


## Nguyễn Đại

bác hỏi thật hay đùa vậy  :Confused:

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

Cảm ơn các bác. E vừa lân la hỏi mấy bác taxi xe ôm thì nghe đồn Trần Quốc Toản có. Lần này về có khi phải tiện 1 cái điếu mini. Đi xa còn dùng đc..có thời gian rảnh thì e cũng muốn gl vs các a, các chú trong này.

----------


## jimmyli

anh đến quán cafe SBT gần trường Bách Khoa Đà Nẵng đó vào ún cf hút thuốc lào free nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

puskinu

----------


## solero

Bác qua khu vực Nguyễn Tất Thành nhé. Ở đây có thuốc lào khá lạ. Màu đen khi hút có mùi hơi khét nhưng hút xong phê lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## puskinu

> bác hỏi thật hay đùa vậy


Bác cứ dính vào thuốc lào đi rồi biết e thật hay đùa!!

----------


## puskinu

> anh đến quán cafe SBT gần trường Bách Khoa Đà Nẵng đó vào ún cf hút thuốc lào free nhé





> Bác qua khu vực Nguyễn Tất Thành nhé. Ở đây có thuốc lào khá lạ. Màu đen khi hút có mùi hơi khét nhưng hút xong phê lắm


Vâng e chắc chắn sẽ đến đấy. Cả ngày hôm nay hút thuốc lá mà vẫn ko tỉnh đc người!!

----------


## Trung Le

Như bác Kem tả..em đoán không nhầm Thuốc đấy gọi là thuốc GÒ VẤP sợi thuốc ẩm ẩm.. thời tiết trời NỒM ngoài bắc hút đc 1 điếu loại thuốc này.. thì chắc hết bao diêm THỐNG NHẤT.. loại này 4h chiều hút mà chân tay vẫn run.Mồm cứng ngắc. Rớt rãi chảy tùm lum hết.Nghĩ Tưởng không phê mà đặt điếu xong là thấy phê chúi mặt.. hihi.. ở bắc giang em giá 95k/1 lạng.

----------


## solero

> Như bác Kem tả..em đoán không nhầm Thuốc đấy gọi là thuốc GÒ VẤP sợi thuốc ẩm ẩm.. thời tiết trời NỒM ngoài bắc hút đc 1 điếu loại thuốc này.. thì chắc hết bao diêm THỐNG NHẤT.. loại này 4h chiều hút mà chân tay vẫn run.Mồm cứng ngắc. Rớt rãi chảy tùm lum hết.Nghĩ Tưởng không phê mà đặt điếu xong là thấy phê chúi mặt.. hihi.. ở bắc giang em giá 95k/1 lạng.


Xin phép được ...



Loại này đêm mới hay có, ngày có ít. Hút mất nhiều sức nhưng hút xong phê ngủ tới sáng. Tầm 500k/bi

----------

